# Anyone up for a swap?



## Ellzyandthesmallpets (Jan 8, 2014)

I would love to do a swap with a lovely member of the forums.

For anyone who doesnt know what a swap is, I have said the basics below:

The two people involved talk and agree a budget and tell eachother what pets they have, some of their pets favourite things, a time limit and the sort of things they will include.

The people then go out and spend the budget on things of all shapes and sizes to send off to the other person.

People usually film a youtube video of them opening the swap package and vice versa (it is nice to see the reactions)

if the swap goes well then we can reccomend people to do it with 

I am looking to do a swap with someone either i the UK or other countries, it wont be a very expensive swap as christmas has just passed etc...

I would love to sample things that others reccomend 

Comment on this thread if you would like to do a swap. If more than one person, we could match you up with others???

Just get in contact guys and we can arrange something!!!


----------

